# no spark, no power to ecm?



## shan (Aug 4, 2004)

95' alti, 5 speed 
installed engine, out of a 95 alti that was junked. After gettin fluids in theirs no start, checking around no spark,.....still searching....only 10 volts out of coil! Changed coil tried a different distributor, tried diff. power transistor, she just cracks over, I noticed their was no CEL on in dash even when keys turned on. I started reading haynes manual, found ecm it talks about a red light that should turn on, on the ecm when you reset it. Well theirs no red light .... the relay gets pretty warm though.... and clicks when you turn the key, *(along with fuel pump and other relays)* any way switched out relay and ecm and still no light,...... no start. I'm puzzeled been reading this and other forums nobody has even brought the topic up........

Should you get a red light out of the ecm like the book says.

please any help thnak you.


----------



## shan (Aug 4, 2004)

Also switched battery, wiggled wires ran back through the wiring its pretty basic. with the engine overheating melted sensors I thought ok I probably tripped the ecm but that wouldn't explain why the othe ecm wouldn't work.....

help


----------



## jperron (Jul 19, 2006)

shan said:


> 95' alti, 5 speed
> installed engine, out of a 95 alti that was junked. After gettin fluids in theirs no start, checking around no spark,.....still searching....only 10 volts out of coil! Changed coil tried a different distributor, tried diff. power transistor, she just cracks over, I noticed their was no CEL on in dash even when keys turned on. I started reading haynes manual, found ecm it talks about a red light that should turn on, on the ecm when you reset it. Well theirs no red light .... the relay gets pretty warm though.... and clicks when you turn the key, *(along with fuel pump and other relays)* any way switched out relay and ecm and still no light,...... no start. I'm puzzeled been reading this and other forums nobody has even brought the topic up........
> 
> Should you get a red light out of the ecm like the book says.
> ...



Did you ever get resolution of this?


----------



## jperron (Jul 19, 2006)

did you ever get resolution of this becasue I have the same problem


----------

